# Gilda grinder.. Looks very clever!



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Why don't more companies come out with something like this? The hopper and the ingenious system! God knows how it works, but it would meet the needs of sooo many people, those that can't or won't single dose. Perfect for switching over to decaf or a different blend!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm the only one grossed out by the sludge left in the portafilter after knocking out the puck? He proceeds to dose the basket filthy!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> I'm the only one grossed out by the sludge left in the portafilter after knocking out the puck? He proceeds to dose the basket filthy!


I'm with you on the grossedoutness - shocking, literally


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

u2jewel said:


> I'm the only one grossed out by the sludge left in the portafilter after knocking out the puck? He proceeds to dose the basket filthy!


I was just about to say....I can't un-see him dosing into a dirty PF. The horror!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Don't know about you guys, but I was watching that YouTube in shock and awe (good and bad).

I was, however, seriously impressed by the ingenuity of however that hopper works! Maybe it's been around for ages.. I've only just now discovered it.

Build quality aside (plastic seemed a bit iffy) the system of how it doses the grinder.. Clever! It seems like you can do singles and doubles by rotating, and after every discharge of beans from hopper to grinder, a) grinder looked relatively empty, ready to accept different beans/hopper, and b) the hopper looked relatively well sealed, negating the need to re-bag the beans.

For those home baristas who are the sole coffee drinker.. many of us I assume; this concept would be brilliant.

With only what looked like a gram or two of purging between hopper change.. It really hit most of the nails on the head as to why I single dose.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How's it weigh each dose though? I saw no scales..


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like volumetric dosing via the lever on the hopper?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Looks like volumetric dosing via the lever on the hopper?


Methinks it's the rotation of the hopper. It increases the volume and then the lever releases it. Nothing too new, Versalab does similar thing (possibly for the price of this grinder, though).

The machine kinda looks neat, though.


----------

